# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  نمایش فیلد سفارشی

## mahsab

من طبق  https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...ffice.12).aspx

 یه custom field ساختم ولی نمایش نمی ده هیچی ؟؟؟

----------

